# Droid



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Got the new motorola Droid the other day from verizon ,,,,, I LOVE IT !!

It syncs with my google accounts and is just AMAZING !!!

Been waiting decades for something like this ,,,, once a customer is added to my contacts .I can add in the address ,,, hit navigation and PRESTO ,, it starts directing me were to drive !!!

Online banking , lists , calenders , on and on and on ,,,,

i KNOW i need to be careful with it around the "nasty " messes we get in but i'll do my best !!

GREAT TOOL !!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I might like a smart phone, but I'd ruin it in no time at all.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

ChrisConnor said:


> I might like a smart phone, but I'd ruin it in no time at all.


 Think you will ,,, but not really. Good case and keep it clean ,,, no PROB ! :yes:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Can it make phone calls too?










Paul


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Cal said:


> Got the new motorola Droid the other day from verizon


Nice. Be sure to remember to take it out of your pocket before your clothes go in the wash. My buddy forgot his less than a month old iPhone in his pocket. It got washed _and_ dried. We did all the usual tricks to try to save a wet phone but it was dead.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I got one yesterday, I was sitting here playing with it. :thumbup:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> Can it make phone calls too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

slickrick said:


> I got one yesterday, I was sitting here playing with it. :thumbup:


 Got a case for it called "The Glove " ,,,, MUCH better for the speaker phone !

$30 ouch ,, but worth using the speaker AND having a cover


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Cal said:


> Got a case for it called "The Glove " ,,,, MUCH better for the speaker phone !
> 
> $30 ouch ,, but worth using the speaker AND having a cover


Dude, I got the " Glove" too. We're like brothers from a different mother. They are bad mo fo's


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Did you get a screen protector?


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

slickrick said:


> Did you get a screen protector?



Yeah ,,, 3 pack !!! Know we'll need em ,,,, Bro !


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I been using the Storm from Verizon, it runs all the google apps as well. And I use the Blackberry maps instead of paying for the VZ navigator. It also gives me directions to the job. There is an app I love to use called Poynt. Should see if you can get it on the droid phone. It has yellow pages, white pages with reverse look up, restaurant finder, and lowest gas price locater as well.


http://poynt.com/ btw this is a free app.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

These Droids have more than you ever imagined. And then some. Amazing. :thumbup:


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

interested in overclocking your Droid ?

might be some NSFW language................

http://www.genmay.com/showthread.php?t=826988


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Bayside500 said:


> interested in overclocking your Droid ?
> 
> might be some NSFW language................
> 
> http://www.genmay.com/showthread.php?t=826988


What does that mean Bayside ?


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

I'll stick to my Iphone. I love it and it is actually quite durable.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

this reminded me of my "trapper keeper". It was a bad ass tool for keepin up with schoolwork


----------



## SummPlumb (Feb 19, 2010)

We use the Blackberry's for our business.... And yes ChrisCOnner, I have to get a new phone every 6 months due to scratching, dropping and getting unmentionable things on the keyboard. it goes in the COGS category right up under truck fuel.


----------



## mialle30 (May 10, 2010)

Cal said:


> Got the new motorola Droid the other day from verizon ,,,,, I LOVE IT !!
> 
> It syncs with my google accounts and is just AMAZING !!!
> 
> ...




Check out this like for otterbox. it makes your phone bigger but will protect it. I have a blackberry and have dropped it 20 times easy with no damage. 

http://www.otterbox.com/?cid=GOOTT10&gclid=CIaq8cus06ECFRBsgwod1U-FIg


----------



## mialle30 (May 10, 2010)

SummPlumb said:


> We use the Blackberry's for our business.... And yes ChrisCOnner, I have to get a new phone every 6 months due to scratching, dropping and getting unmentionable things on the keyboard. it goes in the COGS category right up under truck fuel.



OTTERBOX. Check it out. http://www.otterbox.com/?cid=GOOTT10&gclid=CIaq8cus06ECFRBsgwod1U-FIg


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

mialle30 said:


> OTTERBOX. Check it out. http://www.otterbox.com/?cid=GOOTT10&gclid=CIaq8cus06ECFRBsgwod1U-FIg


I have the otterbox for my Blackberry too. great case.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

The Droid would be cool but after haveing 2 phones with the Otterbox and what they have been through. I won't have a phone that doesn't have a Otterbox made for it. At times I would like a change but I can't go without an Otterbox on my phone.

Cal, for what you can do, sounds like a neat tool:thumbsup:


In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

i got my droid x on friday. ordered it on thursday at 8 am. they were out by 4 pm i think it was.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm wating on this one:










Motorola i1, was suppost to be released on July first, but i sit paitently waiting. Badd asss phone.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I have a 12.00 phone from walgreens...slap a simcard in the back and I'm good to make and receive calls up to 4000 minutes for 55.00 a month. Now thats cool.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I have a Nextel the boss gave me...

I call wherever I want, talk to whoever I want, whenever I want...

I really don't care.... If he says anything I'll use it for a wheel chock and go on vacation...:laughing:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Redwood said:


> I have a Nextel the boss gave me...
> 
> I call wherever I want, talk to whoever I want, whenever I want...
> 
> I really don't care.... If he says anything I'll use it for a wheel chock and go on vacation...:laughing:


Well, with an attitude like that...I doubt he'll say anything......................


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Choctaw said:


> Well, with an attitude like that...I doubt he'll say anything......................


Not a peep! :laughing:


----------

